# What is the best day of the week to launch a book?



## Guest (Aug 11, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone has a particular day of the week that they have had success with and prefer to always launch a book on that day?


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2015)

I've always liked Tuesdays since that's when traditionally books normally come out. Since readers expect that, I like to stick to it.

I will say avoid weeks before holidays and ESPECIALLY avoid holidays themselves. That means any and all days before and during a 3 day weekend of any kind. I learned that the hard way 4th of July!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I launch Tuesday's, too. I break from that occasionally -- but only rarely.


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

Checks publish date for pre-orders ... yes, it's a Tuesday!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2015)

Ok cool!

So upload Monday evening for a Tuesday launch?


----------



## sela (Nov 2, 2014)

From my discussions with other indies, there is a strategy to release on a specific day of the week so that the algorithms kick in in time for you to hit your stride on the start of the week that counts for either NYT or USA Today bestsellers lists. USA Today is Monday through Sunday while NYT is Sunday through Saturday. If it takes 4 days for the Amazon algorithms to kick in, and you want to hit a list, you shoot for a Tuesday/Wednesday release so that the algorithms kick in on Saturday/Sunday and you hit your peak on Sat/Sunday. By then, your also boughts and rank should kick in and if you can do promotion to keep momentum up for the week. 

I tend to release on Monday, and I don't tend to even try to hit a list. I did once, but I would rather not have the stress of even trying in case I fail. I have some friends who try with each release and get really dejected when they miss. Who needs it?


----------



## Talbot (Jul 14, 2015)

BelleAC said:


> I will say avoid weeks before holidays and ESPECIALLY avoid holidays themselves. That means any and all days before and during a 3 day weekend of any kind. I learned that the hard way 4th of July!


Oh, god, so did I. What was I thinking?


----------



## crusoe (May 6, 2015)

So, under this logic, would launching Friday, July 1st, 2016 be a terrible idea?

I'm considering choosing that date since it's Indie Author day, and there's usually a big deal on Facebook about it. Thing is, it's a friday before the 4th of July weekend. Publishing suicide?

What about July 5th? That's a Tuesday, but it's right after a Federal holiday of course. Is that a bad idea?

Thanks,
AMC


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

The answer is every other Thursday at 3AM Central, unless there are 5 Thursdays in a month, then it's only the third Wednesday at 8AM.


----------



## crusoe (May 6, 2015)

geronl said:


> The answer is every other Thursday at 3AM Central, unless there are 5 Thursdays in a month, then it's only the third Wednesday at 8AM.


Buhgadawhat?


----------



## mmandolin (Oct 16, 2014)

crusoe said:


> Buhgadawhat?


What, you don't release all your stuff the third or fourth Thursday at 3am central?


----------



## Some Random Guy (Jan 16, 2016)

Any day ending in "y"?


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

I used to release on Tuesdays as well. But now I try to release on a Sunday simply because it's my best sales day.


----------

